
Exhaustive list of things to do after installing Ubuntu Linux 9.10 - r11t
http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2009/09/top-things-to-do-after-installing.html
======
hristov
Good article. I have one note -- if you are using a 64 bit version and like to
watch flash videos (i.e., youtube, hulu, etc.) do not turn up any desktop
effects or visual effects. There is a bug that prevents you from pressing any
buttons on flash videos if you have desktop effects on. It works fine with
desktop effects off.

~~~
ardit33
oh, this is the kind of stuff that turns so many people off from using linux
as a desktop. I just need my OS to fricking work. No tinker this, tinker that,
turn off my network interface before starting vmware, otherwise kde will
crash... etc. et.c etc.

Linux is great for servers, where you usually have two apps, your server,
and/or the database. Anything more complicated and it cries like a little
baby.

And yes, servers are a lot simpler than desktops, and linux lost the battle
for the desktop by a long shot.

I guess, it is doing well in mobile, but only after heavy modifications and
hand holding (android, and kindle are based in a linux os).

I guess you get what you pay for.

~~~
Niten
"I guess you get what you pay for."

Let me guess: you just bought Windows 7 and you're trying to persuade yourself
that the ridiculous amount of money you put down for that piece of software
was well spent. Not too far off the mark?

In any event, this is not a case of "getting what you pay for"; this is almost
certainly a bug in Flash, not in the free software stack. In other words, I
don't suppose you believe that Flash player works better on Windows because
you paid for your copy of Flash player, do you? (On the other hand, I guess
someone who would buy Microsoft Windows on the precept that "you get what you
pay for" might just be foolish enough to shell out cash for Flash player,
too.)

~~~
ardit33
Yes very far off the mark. I actually have Windows XP at home for which I
didn't pay any money (work license), a Macbook at work, and a Linux Machine
(Ubuntu 9.04) at work.

Used mostly Windows, + Linux (for some server side). Tried to use Ubuntu for
day to day work, and it was like death from 1000s cuts. There was not just a
major thing not working, most things worked fine, but there were so many
little anoyances that at the end it made the whole experience very
frustrating.

I am actually new to Mac Os, but I find it pretty decent. I switched to it,
and just use the Linux machine to get some parts of my project compiling.

And I still use XP at home.

So, I have used all of three of them with an open minded, and I find that
Linux is the worst to use on day to day basis.

~~~
gloob
As with most other things, it depends on the person.

I have a suspicion, for instance, that your definition of "day to day basis"
is very different than mine. The majority of my time on my computers is spent
in a screen session in a terminal. In such a setting, Linux passes both
Windows[1] and OS X[2] fairly easily (in my eyes).

I'm not going to pretend that this is anything like what most people would do
with their computers. But it's what I do with mine, and it's plenty for me.
It's also why I don't understand debates about "the year of Linux on the
desktop" - I don't really care if it is accessible to or useful for people
other than me, so long as it meets my needs, and it meets my needs quite
nicely.

[1] I know there's Cygwin, but even after that you still don't have a package
manager.

[2] I know it's a Unix, but even after that you still don't have a package
manager. It has, e.g. Macports and Fink, but I've never had much success with
either (although I'll concede I haven't made much of an effort).

------
wglb
Very good stuff, but he did forget to download latest sbcl source and compile
it.

~~~
mahmud
No compilation necessary is you don't need #+sb-threads.

~~~
wglb
Well, seems they are dropping that as a package anyway, and it is just easier
to download the source and clbuild and go for it.

------
brutimus
This is actually a pretty decent list. I use a good portion of them on most of
my Ubuntu machines. Also a few apps I had never heard of: Universal Applets
and the brain stuffs.

------
chrisbroadfoot
The most important thing is missing. Drink a tasty beverage.

------
known
And install <http://lxde.org/> if you like a light weight desktop.

